# Which WA LNBF for 1000.2 Dish & VIP211K



## hevis1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Trying to figure out which lnbf will work for the western arc 110 119 129 on my VIP211K receiver. Confused with what I'm seeing and reading online regarding the "hybrid" lnbf not working with anything but the hopper receiver. Just trying to get a simple answer as to which one to use and which one to avoid.


----------



## hevis1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Pictures would be helpful....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any ! Exclude the HYBRID type.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Any ! Exclude the HYBRID type.


Even the hybrid will work as long as there aren't any Hoppers connected. That's what makes it a "hybrid".


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ok, take Hybrid LNBF and toss all hoppers


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

A DPP LNB will work with your 211 and will also work with Hopper 1 & 2's, but not the Hopper 3 without an added DPH-42 switch. The hybrid LNB will work with a 211 as said, as long as no Hoppers are connected to it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes, the hybrid LNBF will support 211/Zipper w/out hopper(s)

DP or DPP variant is cheap (seen it in dumpsters around - FREE!!!) and good


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> DP or DPP variant is cheap (seen it in dumpsters around - FREE!!!) and good


Most of the DP and DPP assemblies were manufactured years ago and are are "refurbished"; it is no surprise that they are cheaper.

The hybrid LNB gives you some hope of getting new along with some future flexibility. Switchgear is so 1990s.


----------

